# Newbie with problems with MTD 46"



## epconrad (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi. I moved from Long Island, NY (had a typical postage size lawn to mow) to Virginia (now with 2 acres to mow) 3 years ago. I have a Huskee 46" that is starting to have problems:

1: At the end of last season, as it started to get cold, the Huskee started getting harder to start. On warm days it would start without problem, but on cold days it would not start unless I first warmed the engine with a hair dryer. I just changed the spark plug, oil, oil filter, air filter, and gas filter. Still would not start until I used the hair dryer to warm the engine. My wife wants her hair dryer back! Any thoughts on what's going on?

2: I also just changed the mower blades. I dropped the deck and changed the blades, but now after putting the deck back on the belt is very slack. I checked the routing of the belt and it appears correct, but I notice that when I engage the pto lever to the on position, the spring expands but I think that the brass anchor point of the spring should be moving the pulley to put tension on the belt. Am I correct? Have I bent something while trying to loosen the bolt on the blades?

I'm sure that as I gain more experience I will also gain more knowledge, but for now I am appealing for help from the experts.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,epconrad !
How old is the tractor? can you post the model # of the tractor,and the engine #'s ? It will help in diagnosing the problem.


----------



## epconrad (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi:

Huskee LT4600 Purchased in March 2010
Model: 13W791T031
SN: 1B090B70315


----------



## epconrad (Mar 5, 2013)

The cable from the PTO engage lever is attached to this spring. The spring is anchored to this brass colored bracket. Is the bracket supposed to move when the lever is engaged to put tension on the belt?


----------



## Bob_E (Feb 6, 2013)

I think your model # is 13W*X*791T031 ?
I'm not familiar with your tractor, but yeah it looks like that idler pulley is supposed to pivot tightening and loosening the belt when you engage and disengage the deck.

http://www.mtdproducts.com/equipmen...goCode=&modelNumber=13Wx791T031&serialNumber=

http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/productDetail.htm?productNumber=Courage SV620 (look at the right side menu)


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,epconrad !
When the pto lever is placed in the "engaged" position,it should move the lever so the pulley tightens the belt,and makes the blades turn.
I would advise you to make sure that it was mounted in the same position,as before,and that the belt is not stretched. Belts can look good,but still be stretched out.
Also, check the deck to make sure it's adjusted for being level,and for movement.
The rod,at the front of the deck,can be adjusted(tightened),to allow some tightening of the belt,as well as lift height.
BobE has posted a couple of sites that will help you( GOOD ONE, BobE ! )
The hard starting,in cold weather could indicate a bit of water/condensation,in the fuel.USE fresh fuel,and keep the machine out of wet weather(Covered). If the plug wire/coil get wet,it will start hard.


----------



## epconrad (Mar 5, 2013)

*Found the PTO problem*

Dropped the deck and found that I put the spring into the wrong hole! I put the spring into the hole near the pulley, and lo and behold ... I now works.

Today was in the 60's and still had a hard time starting. The mower is kept in a shed, out of the weather. It cranks good and I put a fuel additive in, which helps somewhat, but still had to give it a squirt of starter fluid for it to start up.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Get it started,and squirt some carb cleaner/starting fluid near the carb,where it mounts and where the manifold (if any) mounts if it changes rpm,or sounds different,then you have a leak at one,or more of the gaskets.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

My 22 hp briggs is so much problem starting cold since new I finally put a gasoline injection port on it so there is no need to remove the air filter cover to inject fuel into the carb throat. I tried a half squirt of either once and it threw such a ring tail fit the plugs had to be changed. Choke has been adjusted and closes butterfly completely. To top it off it chug a lugs gas. Strange new world we live in.


----------

